

Microsoft's new pressure-sensitive keyboard prototype - cwan
http://www.techflash.com/Microsoft_develops_pressure-sensitive_keyboard_prototype_52590982.html

======
pclark
pressure-sensitive? like buttons?

~~~
noodle
they mean it as in, it senses how hard you pushed or are pushing a key. sounds
like a piezoelectric keyboard. but, there will also be blowback with respect
to people who prefer their keyboards to have the button-click feel of typing.

but, i wouldn't be surprised at all if they did at some point in time attempt
to patent the keyboard.

